# Donor Eggs - where to go Spain or USA?



## frostie (Jan 20, 2016)

Looking for some suggestions or recommendations of Donor Eggs clinics in either Spain or USA.

In short my history, after a natural pregnancy until 17 weeks when heart beat stopped about 6 years ago with no answers and complications with DC, nothing for 4 years then going down the IVF route four times being converted to IUI as not enough big eggs produced but getting pregnant and then miscarrying between 4 - 8 weeks.  We have decided there is no point hoping it will work with my own eggs as I'm getting older, nearly 41.  We discussed with the Dr during the year egg donor which my husband has come round to accepting if we are to have children children.

Have been recommended IVF Spain in Alicante, Eugin in Barcelona by the Dr who was treating me in Scotland.  Gynecologist in London has recommended IVI in Spain no particular clinic and Shady Grove in Washington.

Has anyone been treated at any of these clinics?  Have been through their website looking at what they offer, stats, they all talk about number of pregnancies do you know if these refer to pregnancies or to live births? Success rate for over 40's?

I'm fair haired, blue eyes, some freckles so not your typical spanish colouring, would they have donors to match me?

Have discovered a friend went to Shady Grove has had twins on 1st attempt after 10 IVF rounds.

Any advise, tips, results, comments would be hugely appreciated as I am just a bit baffled at the moment with so much to take in and want to make sure i end up at the right clinic with a positive result.


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi so sorry to hear of your losses. Unless you want to go abroad why not look at UK? There are egg donation agencies (we used new life) or clinics with donors waiting x


----------



## Eymet (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Frostie

It took me a lot of research and visiting various clinics in Spain and phone calls etc....I know what you mean, it can get so overwhelming. 

There are so many options out there. I did also look into the US, where you can choose from photos, but it is so expensive. In the UK and Spain, I'm sure you know that you will not get much info about the donor, just hair colour, blood type etc.. This is fine for some poeple as they find it better not to know anything about the donor. 

For me, I felt like knowing as much as possible and being able to see photos so that I was in control of deciding who my donor would be. I didn't have a great feeling with the Spanish agencies. It seems to be big business there and they have banks full of donor eggs. They don't even seem to know themselves about the donors, they just choose from paperwork re blood type etc... 

I decided to go to South Africa, because you can choose from many donors and find someone who has similarities to yourself, but also blood type, family history, heritage, hobbies. You can also tell a lot about what sort of person they are, from a photo I think. eg I loved the kind eyes and smile of my donor. 

I think it's a personal thing and totally depends on your circumstances and what you want, but do PM me if there's anything you want to know. I've found the SA route fantastic!!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Frostie, check over the international boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0 and egg donationfriends/ or fertilityclinicsabroad, both have user friendly tools and wide range of stats to give you insight in Spanish and American clinics. Good luck with your search

/links


----------

